# Tricolor does & fat little piggies



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

This bunch are all does sired by Tracker off Trixie. The first litter was six males and only one female, who is is shown here expecting her first litter. She was bred to a younger litter mate. The somewhat smaller does are about seven weeks old. Trixie is the one with the three rounded splodges on a field of white. The younger litter was five females and one male.

Saturday morning- I just checked and Elektra (I finally named her!) has five pretty nice looking little eekers. They look a bit redder than normal, but I figure with a first litter, it may have come a day or two prematurely. On the other hand, I can already see some dark markings, so maybe they are full term. They are VERY wiggly and skweeky! :love1


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

They are so cute


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Anne said:


> They are so cute


Yes, cute


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, one and other.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Elektra has a litter of five wigglers!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I got a better look at Elektra's babies last night; they are very nice long bodied little piggies. Elektra and Trixie are taking good care of them; I moved out all the girls from Trixie's first litter, as they were interfering and moving the babies and tunneling under them and creating a chaotic mess. The babies already show some dark markings in the skin. I may take some pix tonight if there's anything distinct enough to show up well in a photo.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Couldn't wait for tonight. Had to go give Elektra and Trixie a treat and snap a few pix.
Five little eekers


Trixie, proud grandma with the babies


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

so cute


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks; I'm glad to have your comment.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I still love the big patches of color on Elektra. Though the color runs together in places, you can see the improvements you've made in the line since Trixie's generation. Also, photos of grammas with their daughters' litters are always adorable.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Elektra has the big patches, albeit with a lot of marbling or what ever you want to call the streakiness. I don't mind it, but that's what you get when you have the himilayan dilution in the mix. There's a reasonable chance that one or two of the litter will line up the old extreme dilution with the albino dilution...variety is the spice of life in the mousery, though....and I loves me some crazy mixed up tris!! Tracker is going to be placed with at least one more tricolor doe. He doesn't seem to be accomplishing anything with the yellow does he's been with for, geez, it's been almost two months now! He's been a lovely mate to them, though. Trixie will get a month or two rest, and then I may pair her with a splashed yellow. I am determined to see yellow tris in my mousery again!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Even after all these years I am still amazed to see pinkies grow so fast. Here are last night's pix of the little oinkers.


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Always an exciting moment with tri bubs when colour and markings start to show. They sure look promising


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

So cool that the tricolors are starting to show. Do you always use a nanny with your does?


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

eeee they are so cute


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

jg: Frequently but not always; I try to breed at least two does at the same time, whether together or in two different tanks. My really intense effort to extract the fawn from my survivors saw me doing trios most of the time. I won't be doing that much more, as my mousery is quite full, meaning that i have only about four empty tanks. i always have a little room to spare in order to have tanks for quarantine or for treatment of sick meeces.

SM: Each and every one looks like they have some very bold markings, and yes, that is very promising. I'm hoping they take after Grampa Tracker as far as size goes.


----------



## peztree3 (Dec 20, 2011)

The mouse in the last picture in the main post is beautiful.


----------



## peztree3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Adorable


----------

